# Swaims



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey everybody... I'm baack!

 I was so very impressed at how the photo of the Double Eagle came out, I convinced my wife to help me show you another bottle!

 This photo is of a Swaim's Panacea that was discovered last year in Wiscasset, Maine in about 20 feet of water.  This is a "before" photo with all the barnacles on it.  It cleaned up really well in the muriatic acid and then I sent it to be tumbled. It came out great!!! (I'm looking for an after photo of it to compare it to).

 I remember the day I found it because I got a call from my good friend Rick Carney while I was at work.  In an excited voice he said, "Wayne, I found the mother load!!" and then told me he found three intact English mallets and a nice cobalt blue Knickerbocker!!  He then convinced me to "call in sick" the next day and Bamm... I found this, a nice pontiled eight sided ink and a nice cobalt Ryan's soda!!! Unbelievable...

 Man, I love this... Enjoy the photos.
 Wayne[]


----------



## Miles (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you going to use electrolysis on this one?
 Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2005)

*RE: Swaims Panacea cleaned*

Miles... say no more!

 I just took this photograph of the cleaned "Swaim's Panacea" I just came in from shoveling snow (15" worth) from our first storm of the season... God I hate winter.

 I used the same muriatic acid method, soaked it for several hours and then rinsed it in fresh water.  I then sent it out to be tumbled... pretty nice huh?[8D]  There are still a couple of deep scratches in it, but you can "over tumble" a bottle as well. That is why I have it done by a professional.  Enjoy...

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2005)

Miles...
 Here is another photo of the cleaned panacea...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 10, 2005)

What's the pontil on that, Wayne...?

 God, I'm jealous!!!!


 Ron


 PS... Were you at the N. E. Bottle Club show last April with a pottery amphora you thought might have held oil of some kind (you were wearing a T-shirt that said something about diving)?


----------



## Miles (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, what a beauty! The guy tumbling that must have been mighty jealous.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Ron... yea, that was me[]

 I was carrying that Iberian Olive Jar that I found while diving in NH... look it up. I just put three photos of it on the forum!

 The pontil on the Swaim's is great... there is a huge glob of melted glass probably transferred to the bottom of the bottle from a "sticky ball"  The Swaim's is really crude, off balance, double sloping collar... great color... lot's of whittle... a real, real nice piece.
 It cleaned up nicely.. I should take a photo of the pontil. You can see a bit of the glob of glass on the bottom in some of the photos.[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice bottle. Wish I found stuff like that around here!!!!!!!


----------

